# Curado



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

My husband has a Curado 200 DPV. I was wondering what is the difference between the DPV and the DHSV? 

Also, he had the reel cleaned by Matt (who does a great job!!!) around August of last year. He has taken it out to the coast a few time since then and is now making a grinding noise (like there is sand in there somewhere) when he reels in. He took it apart and sprayed it down with water, sprayed the gears with WD-40 (which I did not think was a good idea, I have no idea if it was or not, it just did not sound right to me), put it back together, put reel oil in the holes on the back side, and the grinding sound is still there. 
What is making the grinding noise?
Was he crazy to spray WD-40? If so, what should be use and what damage did he do?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

The DPV is the power version (slower gear ratio) and the DHSV is the high speed version (faster gear ratio)

The noise is prolly sand in one of the bearings. I personally clean mine with "real magic" for the cleaning part and then spray them down with some good ole "remington oil" don't think WD-40 will hurt though.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

DPV is standard model (or freshwater model if you prefer) DHSV is saltwater model. I think there might also be a gear ratio difference, but not sure.

I have several Citica 200 DPVs and they work great in saltwater, but I am probably a little over the top because I take mine apart and clean after every trip (wipe down each night, complete disassymble after the weekend).

I suggest taking the reel back to Matt and getting it serviced again. A simple cleaning could get rid of the grinding, or it could be something more severe like a slightly corroded bearing (Which is still relatively inexpensive).

I've never used WD40 on a reel and I've heard many say not to. I only use reel oil and drag grease. I never wash my reels down with water because I have seen it cause too many bad things to happen.

Shawn


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

All of thier reels are for saltwater and freshwater both. 
Here ya go
DSV - Deep Spool Version (more line capacity) thats why some have the woofle spool and some don't
DPV- Power version (generally used for heavy cranking) Has a real low gear ratio
DHSV-High Speed Version (used for a faster line retrieve) Has a real high gear ratio



AggieCowboy98 said:


> DPV is standard model (or freshwater model if you prefer) DHSV is saltwater model. I think there might also be a gear ratio difference, but not sure.
> 
> I have several Citica 200 DPVs and they work great in saltwater, but I am probably a little over the top because I take mine apart and clean after every trip (wipe down each night, complete disassymble after the weekend).
> 
> ...


----------



## IBreeling (Feb 27, 2008)

When you open the side plate on the curado, look inside the cover side and look for a brass/gold colored flat metal ring that covers the brakes when you put it back on. They call that flat ring the race way. Add one drop of reel oil on opposite sides(2 drops total) and it should take care of the problem. I got several curados and citicas and go through that problem. If that doesnt solve it, the bearing to go after will the bearing on the crank handle side. You will need to take apart the left side to get to the bearing. The bearings on the curado are all about the same size. Academy has a bearing kit for curados that's not hard on the pockets. I use that same bearing to replace the bad ones in my reels. If you buy the bearing itself at a specialty shop you'll pay about 4 to 5 dollars more. If you look at the schematics for the reel, the bearings numbers are all about the same size.

Good luck and "Reel it up!"


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sweet Action said:


> All of thier reels are for saltwater and freshwater both.
> Here ya go
> DSV - Deep Spool Version (more line capacity) thats why some have the woofle spool and some don't
> DPV- Power version (generally used for heavy cranking) Has a real low gear ratio
> DHSV-High Speed Version (used for a faster line retrieve) Has a real high gear ratio


I'm not trying to start an arument because we are both right in the info we provided. Yes they can both be used in fresh and salt but the deep spool and heavier gearing are considered by Shimano to be a "saltwater version".

Check this thread for Bantam's response:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=124687&highlight=dpv

Shawn


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Aggiechick said:


> My husband has a Curado 200 DPV. I was wondering what is the difference between the DPV and the DHSV?


The others have answerd this for you so no need to cover it again



Aggiechick said:


> Also, he had the reel cleaned by Matt (who does a great job!!!) around August of last year. He has taken it out to the coast a few time since then and is now making a grinding noise (like there is sand in there somewhere) when he reels in. He took it apart and sprayed it down with water, sprayed the gears with WD-40 (which I did not think was a good idea, I have no idea if it was or not, it just did not sound right to me), put it back together, put reel oil in the holes on the back side, and the grinding sound is still there.
> What is making the grinding noise?
> Was he crazy to spray WD-40? If so, what should be use and what damage did he do?


We do not recommend WD40 or other penetrating oils such as this on the reels. We have found that these oils break down the grease that is required for proper lubrication. You can strip the reel down and clean it with WD40, but it will need to be cleaned off with some sort of water based solvent like Simple Green prior to relubricating the reel.

There could be sand in the bearings but more than likely the WD40 flushed all the oil or grease out. The bearings will need to be relubricated. If after relubrication the bearings still make noise then they will need to be replaced.

In the future your husband can use this link for directions to service his reel properly:

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/customer_service0/reel_maintenance_instructions.html


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Ya no hard feelins Shawn, didn't mean to sound all defensive. Sorry bout that. You were right, I was right, Its all gravy baby!! lol



AggieCowboy98 said:


> I'm not trying to start an arument because we are both right in the info we provided. Yes they can both be used in fresh and salt but the deep spool and heavier gearing are considered by Shimano to be a "saltwater version".
> 
> Check this thread for Bantam's response:
> 
> ...


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for everyones assistance. I downloaded and printed the instructions and even read them to him, but sometimes you just have to do things yourself. I will pass all the info along and try to remove all the WD-40 off the reel. You guys are great.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sweet Action said:


> Ya no hard feelins Shawn, didn't mean to sound all defensive. Sorry bout that. You were right, I was right, Its all gravy baby!! lol


No apology necessary. I didn't realize how negative my post sounded until I just reread it. Wasn't my intention at all. Just wanted to point out the other thread. I knew I had seen it before, just didn't find the other thread before I posted.

Sorry man!

Shawn


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow! You guys have been busy today.

Hey Aggiechick, if he gets into the reel and has a quick question about something let him know he's more than welcome to give me a call anytime. That goes for everyone on this board.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Matt.


----------

